# Hanshi Zenpo Shimbukuro promoted to 10th Dan



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 24, 2008)

I got a email today that Hanshi Shimabukuro has been promoted to 10th Dan in Okinawa by the Rengokai.  There is more info on the seibukan webstie at wwww.seibukan.org

Congratulations for Shimabukuro Sensei for this great achievement.


----------



## jim777 (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## rmclain (Jul 25, 2008)

A big congratulations to Grandmaster Zenpo Shimabukuro.  He is an outstanding gentleman and martial artist.

R. McLain


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a huge honor and one I am sure he well deserves. Congratulations to Grandmaster Zenpo Shimabukuro


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes it is a great Hionor and he deserves it Cograts


----------



## chinto01 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great achievement. Thanks for sharing.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Miles (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations!  An outstanding achievement!


----------



## TimoS (Nov 13, 2008)

[yt]dfMHIhpt7-c[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 13, 2008)

Timo,
Thanks for posting the video but it says it is not available


----------



## TimoS (Nov 13, 2008)

Brandon Fisher said:


> Timo,
> Thanks for posting the video but it says it is not available



Damn! I just noticed it today and now it's already gone... Should've downloaded it 

Aha! Found the reason. It's still there, it just can't be embedded


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 13, 2008)

Got it right after I posted.  Thats a great tribute very touching.


----------

